# best way to layer filter media?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

so what does everyone think is best? i know on the packages it says top basket and such but what do you use i your canister filters?

for me i have(fluval 304) the

: biomax ceramic rings on the bottom 
some carbon and amonia remover in the middle 
and nitrate remover on the highest top rack


im thinking about adding peat moss somewhere in there where would you recomend?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Always work from coarsest to finest. I have sponge > crushed coral > filter floss > biomax. IMO the filter floss helps trap the fine particles so that they don't become wedged in the small cracks of the biomax and decrease the surface area, but that theory is debatable.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

since i only have an xp1, i went coarse sponge, fine sponge, mesh bag of crushed coral/bio media (black plastic spindles), then filter floss, then a micro polisher pad.

I stick with bio and mechanical filteration only. Chemical isn't the best for planted if thats what you are aiming for. But if it were me, i'd put the bio before the chemical


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep I did away with chemical a long time ago


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm running eheims on my tanks, generally I will layer

Crushed coral (in a filter bag under the first tray).

First Tray - Coarse foam, filter floss
Second tray - bio media (coco puffs)
third tray - Bio media (coco puffs).

I put the filter floss in there to try and keep the coco puffs clean. Granted, I'm running a planted tank and the filter floss gets nasty quick. I also have a hot magnum stuffed with filter floss to do the mechanical filtering in this tank.

In my other tank I'm running dual xp3's.... one is layered as above, the other is almost completely stuffed with filter floss. I also have a 2236 on this tank running nothing but filter floss. This setup is a bit overkill but I was trying to get rid of some cloudyness from the substrate.

chemical filtration is saved for when I have a problem. I'll run a bit of ammonia remover when the tank is still new or carbon when I suspect bad water from the tap.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

In my Xp3 I have 
Bottom tray-2 coarse sponges 2 medium sponges
Middle tray-mix of pot scrubbers and ceramic bio rings 
Top tray-bio stars and filter floss on top.


----------

